# Your "TWANG" Defined



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys... geez

All this hubub and diatribe about "twang"?

It's no mystery!

That "twang" you're all talking about is ALL about the MAGNESIUM-rich soil in some ISOM! 

Think about it!

Is it "citrussy"? Yep.

Is it a little dry? Yeop!

Is it just slightly astringent, with a little sweetness? Ooooh, daddy, YEAHHH!

It's freakin' MAGNESIUM, guys! In massive quantity and a HALLMARK of Cuban soil!

Don't believe me?

Go to Walgreen's and get a bottle of Magnesium tablets. Open the bottle, take one out, put it in your mouth and allow to disolve. At the same time, toss in a quarter teaspoon of sugar, a little salt and stalk of dry hay.

Eureka! Twang!

Ain't science GREAT?

Myth: Busted!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dammit! I've been wasting all this money on smoking Cubans when I could just have done that? Oh well. I'll stop buying then & better step up the contests I'm running elsewhere.:yell: LMAO. :mischief::kicknuts:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Waz, I knew you were nuts, but are you really running a contest involving sugar and hay?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

What can I say Don, I was brought up on a farm. LOL.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

So can my Tat Black Tubo, have Twang.....arty::bounce::banana:op2:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

One mans twang is another mans magnesium.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> So can my Tat Black Tubo, have Twang.....arty::bounce::banana:op2:


I love it!

I guess... if you take it to Cuba and use it to plow a field, or play mumbly peg. Just don't clip the head.

BTW, Al, you know better than to mention NC's over here!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> You guys... geez
> 
> All this hubub and diatribe about "twang"?
> 
> ...


Sorry Bro!
But Cuban soil is Magnesium deficient hence the black ash!
Nice try though you prankster!:drama:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I didn't realize there were so many geologists and archeologists around. :lol:
I dunno about the specific soil cotent of Cuba. I do know that it can't be that simple or everyone would just fertilize their soil accordingly. 
Here's something that may or may not be interesting. Many plants contain alkaloids. Alkaloids are generally bitter, astringent and can be poisonous. For example, many bitter plants are bitter b/c of alkaloids present in them. They have to be boiled before they'll taste decent (assuming your taste buds are sensitive enough - look up supertasters). A staple food in Portugal is the lupin bean. It has to be boiled before it'll be edible. Tannins may also sound familiar to people. Sometimes in wine reviews, people measure their tannic taste/content to gauge aging potential. Well, nicotine is an alkaloid. Anyone ever notice a tannic, astringent, or bitter taste in young cigars? Young or fresh Cuban cigars are among the most tannic I've ever had. 
As for the original topic of magnesium and twang. Well, magnesium is a metal, can it impart taste to smoke? How much is actually absorbed into the tobacco leaf and remains after curing/fermenting? I can't say that I know. I recall reading somewhere (I'll try to find where) that magnesium actually contributes to the sweetness of tobacco. Other than hearsay, though, I can't say for sure.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

So can I get some magnesium at Walgreens and use it to infuse my Perdomo Lot 23s? Awesome!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sorry Bro!
> But Cuban soil is Magnesium deficient hence the black ash!
> Nice try though you prankster!:drama:


That's Calcium you're thinking of, not Magnesium. If the soil is rich in Magnesium, the ash will actually be darker. Sorry bro.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Being that there are only trace amounts of magnesium found in tobacco, I highly doubt it would adversely affect the ash color.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cuban soil I said to have more then normal mg


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is always an entertaining debate and I've read enough on this subject to make me dizzy. One thing about 'twang' is that it comes about not thru just one or two components but rather a whole process starting from quality seeds and their genetic blueprint...all the way to the roller. The soil in Cuba is very fertile as we all know and is blessed with the right amount of sun, soil, water and environment but let's not forget the ingenuity of those who have spent a lifetime devoting themselves to growing the tobacco, harvesting, curing and everything else. Without all of these techniques and knowledge you will get just an ordinary cigar.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought it was the virgin thighs that give CCs the Twang?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I thought it was the virgin thighs that give CCs the Twang?


Me too! :hurt:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> That's Calcium you're thinking of, not Magnesium. If the soil is rich in Magnesium, the ash will actually be darker. Sorry bro.


Not from what i have read there are to reasons for black ash One is lack of Magnesium the other unburned tobacco. The reason why Dominican cigars burn with such a white ash is because of the high Magnesium content. That also gives Dominicans that metallic taste that so many love and i can't stand. Really bro! this has been around for years nothing new hear. But if you got some new evidence to prove otherwise. Please share it with me/ us. I always welcome new info and am thankful for it. One thing i can't stand is being ignorant!
I just Googled real quick and came up with this its just one of many articles they basically all say the same thing!

"Magnesium is also important in the combustion of tobacco. A black ash indicates incomplete combustion of the carbon in the leaf, and is a sign of insufficient magnesium. We mentioned calcium's role in creating white, solid ash; magnesium can be substituted for calcium with the same desirable result, if other chemicals are in correct balance. Magnesium-deficient plants can cause some cracking and premature dropping of the ash, depending on the balance of other elements in tobacco's diet."


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Not exactly peer reviewed scientific studies, but here are some of the first results when googling "cuban soil magnesium"

SMOKE 06/04 - Cigar Legends: Truth or Myth
https://www.***************.com/blog/cigar-101-top-three-cigar-myths/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I appreciate your effort Jack but unfortunately nothing read there is going to change my mind.
I tend to stick to the scientific evidence Magnesium is needed for combustion of tobacco lack of it results in unburned tobacco which yields a darker ash.
Check this page out there is a lot of good info on here as well!
Geneticist's Tutorial on Nutritioal Needs of Cigar Tobacco

Peace Bro!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Cuban soil is very rich in nutrient because of the ideal temp and rh and climate for worm production. 
Literally if you've ever been to Cuba, you will see the millions upon millions of worms going through the soil, especially on a moist day. It looks like the ground is moving, especially by the tobacco fields. 
It is the carbon footprints, left by these worms, their droppings and decayed bodies, that create this soil property. 
The worms smell exactly like a Cuban cigar. I could take three boxes of Cuban worms and Cuban soil and Cuban unfermented tobacco, and blind folded you would not tell the difference. 
Its sort of the difference in grass fed beef and grain fed beef. 
So basically, that twang you all talk about is dead worm defecation. Look it up, but don't get nauseated by it. 

Happy smoking Jerry


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> What can I say Don, I was brought up on a farm. LOL.


Uh, Honey, can you lock up the sheep while I run to Wal Mart for some Magnesium pills? Warren is stopping by.eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> Uh, Honey, can you lock up the sheep while I run to Wal Mart for some Magnesium pills? Warren is stopping by.eace:


That was funny Bump for you sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Uh, Honey, can you lock up the sheep while I run to Wal Mart for some Magnesium pills? Warren is stopping by.eace:


LMAO. Thank fully I'm an Austalian not New Zealander otherwise you'd have to keep the sheep locked up even when I get there. Mind you, lamb is good eating.:whoo::mrgreen:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ah, where the men are men and the sheep are scared huh?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

scottw said:


> Ah, where the men are men and the sheep are scared huh?


:shock: :lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Ah, where the men are men and the sheep are scared huh?


Thats NZ in a nutshell, or is that nutsack? LOL.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I appreciate your effort Jack but unfortunately nothing read there is going to change my mind.
> I tend to stick to the scientific evidence Magnesium is needed for combustion of tobacco lack of it results in unburned tobacco which yields a darker ash.
> Check this page out there is a lot of good info on here as well!
> Geneticist's Tutorial on Nutritioal Needs of Cigar Tobacco
> ...


Interesting article.

Here are two relevant quotations from the link you posted:

"In finished cigars, calcium is responsible for producing light, tight ash. Dark gray, broken and flaky ash shows calcium deficiency. Likewise, the cigar's ability to hold an ash without dropping is a function of calcium balance. The ability of tobacco to utilize calcium depends, of course, on the available amount of calcium in the soil."

"Magnesium is also important in the combustion of tobacco. A black ash indicates incomplete combustion of the carbon in the leaf, and is a sign of insufficient magnesium. We mentioned calcium's role in creating white, solid ash; magnesium can be substituted for calcium with the same desirable result, if other chemicals are in correct balance. Magnesium-deficient plants can cause some cracking and premature dropping of the ash, depending on the balance of other elements in tobacco's diet."

It does not mention how any of this relates to different growing areas/countries, though. But it seems we were both are right in some respect. FTR, I really have no idea how any of this affects the flavor, but I do find it interesting.

I did read in more than one place that Cuba has areas that contain what is called "serpentine soil" which has toxic (very high) levels of magnesium and other metals such as nickel. But I doubt tobacco is grown in these areas.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

veteranvmb said:


> Cuban soil is very rich in nutrient because of the ideal temp and rh and climate for worm production.
> Literally if you've ever been to Cuba, you will see the millions upon millions of worms going through the soil, especially on a moist day. It looks like the ground is moving, especially by the tobacco fields.
> It is the carbon footprints, left by these worms, their droppings and decayed bodies, that create this soil property.
> The worms smell exactly like a Cuban cigar. I could take three boxes of Cuban worms and Cuban soil and Cuban unfermented tobacco, and blind folded you would not tell the difference.
> ...


I knew it! It's the Worms that make the Spice. The Spice gives twang. That is why Cuban cigars are different!

We have to keep the Commies from harming the Worms. The Spice must flow.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> Here are two relevant quotations from the link you posted:
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it i figured you would.
Personally i think there is some truth to all of it. I just know nothing tastes like a Cuban Cigar. I guess those rotten Worms are that Meaty acidic taste. Bring me a plate of worms with my cigar then. Lol!uke:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Beware of Jack Straw. He is a man of science, if ever there was one. He is also wily, and will weave you, oh so subtly, into his web, every bit as enticing and deadly as a black widow.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> The Worm Charming event was first devised by Mr John Bailey who was the deputy headmaster of Willaston County Primary School, Nantwich, Cheshire from 1961 to 1983.
> 
> It was designed as a fund raising event incorporated into our School Fete in 1980.
> 
> ...


 So you see, the "Twang" begets the worm, not vice versa. LMAO


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Beware of Jack Straw. He is a man of science, if ever there was one. He is also wily, and will weave you, oh so subtly, into his web, every bit as enticing and deadly as a black widow.


For my Favorite newest MoD!
:bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Competitors compete for a trophy in the shape of a *golden rampant worm *which is awarded to the person charming the most worms from their plot in thirty minutes. The title is held for one year.


Does anybody else find that combination of 3 words to be incredibly funny?

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Jack Straw said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> Here are two relevant quotations from the link you posted:
> 
> ...


Trace amounts of magnesium salts shouldn't adversely affect the flavor. That and magnesium ions don't taste "metallic." They tastes sour and tart, which is a very common attribute of many Cuban cigars. If it was as simple as chemically analyzing the dirt, every farmer could just fertilize their land to mimic the nutritional composition of Cuban farms. No one in our village in Portugal can grow a fig tree like ours. People have stolen branches from us only to be sorely disappointed in the results. Let's just say that old tree (my grandfather planted it) has a well kept secret that keeps the figs growing larger than some pears. It's also why you can't grow roses indoors. Magnesium deficiencies in plants are easily preventable and remedied.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

veteranvmb said:


> Cuban soil is very rich in nutrient because of the ideal temp and rh and climate for worm production.
> Literally if you've ever been to Cuba, you will see the millions upon millions of worms going through the soil, especially on a moist day. It looks like the ground is moving, especially by the tobacco fields.
> It is the carbon footprints, left by these worms, their droppings and decayed bodies, that create this soil property.
> The worms smell exactly like a Cuban cigar. I could take three boxes of Cuban worms and Cuban soil and Cuban unfermented tobacco, and blind folded you would not tell the difference.
> ...


:lol: That's awesome.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so, I can get some mg tablets and worms chew on those while smoking an acid cigar and bam just like a cohiba?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Of Course!!! :nod:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Of Course!!! :nod:


I guess the real secret is getting the correct worm to mg tablet ratio.


----------

